# Jetseal109 vs Blacklight? Which one



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking at buying one of them ( Even though I will end up buying both ) 

Which one do you guys say to buy first I really would like to know? :thumb::thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Right i have jetseal superb sealant:thumb:
Thinking about blacklight despite all the stuff i have especially if offer still on with the v7, but this is a LSP.
This time of year i would get the blacklight as the jetseal is more a winter protection and doesnt really add anything in my eye to the actual visual but the blacklight should.:thumb:


----------



## agentf1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I really liked Blacklight but found it to have really poor durability. Jetseal 109 is a little better but still poor to mediocre durabilty at best.

As far as sealants go I prefer Zaino or Blackfire.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

agentf1 said:


> I really liked Blacklight but found it to have really poor durability. Jetseal 109 is a little better but still poor to mediocre durabilty at best.
> 
> As far as sealants go I prefer Zaino or Blackfire.


Which zaino is it? I have just ordered som z-16 lol could of put it on that order


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

My winter sealing is 2 coats 109 and 2 fk1000p.
The blacklight needs something over it to hold the shine in i would not just use the blacklight


----------



## agentf1 (Oct 5, 2007)

kempe said:


> Which zaino is it? I have just ordered som z-16 lol could of put it on that order


Both Z2p and Z5p are excellent. If you car is dark I would go with Z5p, light or metallic Z2p or you can layer both of them finishing with Z2p.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Got Jetseal on my car still going after 4+ months. I have Blacklight but haven't had time to try it yet. I'm going to use this next.

If you are buying one now go for the detailers radiant kit which includes Blacklight, V7. applicator and 2 MF cloths @ £31.95
Jetseal by its self is £22.99


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

GSVHammer said:


> Got Jetseal on my car still going after 4+ months. I have Blacklight but haven't had time to try it yet. I'm going to use this next.
> 
> If you are buying one now go for the detailers radiant kit which includes Blacklight, V7. applicator and 2 MF cloths @ £31.95
> Jetseal by its self is £22.99


Where is that from? Is that off the Chemical guys web site?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

kempe said:


> Where is that from? Is that off the Chemical guys web site?


Yes that's the place to get it

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_Detailers_Radiant_Finish_Kit_p/radkit.htm


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

IanG said:


> Yes that's the place to get it
> 
> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/Chemical_Guys_Detailers_Radiant_Finish_Kit_p/radkit.htm


I might oh been there already :doublesho


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont forget DW member discount code, DW1.
Gets another £6 off so covers postage...:thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

james_death said:


> Dont forget DW member discount code, DW1.
> Gets another £6 off so covers postage...:thumb:


yep did that :thumb: got a couple of other bits aswell


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

kempe said:


> yep did that :thumb: got a couple of other bits aswell


Yeah thats what gets us in trouble starts at £25 finishes at £200...:lol:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

james_death said:


> Yeah thats what gets us in trouble starts at £25 finishes at £200...:lol:


Oh yes I know that feeling I just don't want to add up what I have brought! :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

kempe said:


> Oh yes I know that feeling I just don't want to add up what I have brought! :lol:


Its when its all together and the other half sees it, the trouble that google can get you into as a result...:lol:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

james_death said:


> Dont forget DW member discount code, DW1.
> Gets another £6 off so covers postage...:thumb:


Or if you want a single item DW2 gets you free postage


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Neither for me.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> Neither for me.


How come?


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

I was going to get that kit, Blacklight with the V7, it looked awesome. Then I had the dilema with the Jetseal 109 and 50/50 wax kit. Couldn't make up my mind and by the time I did I had bought too much other stuff and couldn't justify MORE products that won't get used for a while!:doublesho

Damn you DW and your pocket emptying ways!:devil:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

kempe said:


> How come?


Personal preferance, but I just feel there's alot better available for the money. Powerlock and opti-seal come to mind.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i bought the black light v7 towels & applicator kit at the chemical guys open day. yet to try it, gonna try it tommorow. will report back then kempe lol


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

also davidg and one of the detailers at the open day (mk detailing) said its important to do 2 coats of blacklight for durability.. and mk said that the durability is great, but he has celleste over the top.

looked fantastic on his van though.. i might try it with supernatural over the top. or CG 50/50


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

The detailers radiant finish kit represents excellent value for money ,Hybrid V7 is my personal favourite product that we have at the moment :thumb:

The feedback from both the Blacklight and the HYbrid is what brought me to introduce the Radiant finish kit :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

david, when i got home from the open day i tried v7 on my bonnet before going to work (didnt have time to wash the car, so bonnet was only dusty after using the no touch at the open day)
dusted the bonnet, and a coat of v7 over my supernatural gave an even shinier gloss! and the beading and sheeting i tried it yesterday(also on my way to work :lol
and it was fantastic.. gonna get the DA out tommorow and give the bonnet an apc clean then ipa wipedown and try out the blacklight and v7 combo.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

V7 deffo provides the beading, blacklight doesn't bead anything near as tight as jetseal. BUT blacklight certainly looks better than almost anything else I've tried before.


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

As far as durability I don't think either is great.Although Jet seal is more durable out of the 2. Blacklight has awesome looks and thats how i use it either topped with V7 or Prima Hydro. I believe you can extend the durabiliy by topping with zaino CS or Optiseal.
Wet mirror finish has been one of my best products for looks,I think BL is even better.


----------

